# Program for House



## TupeloTechie (Feb 27, 2007)

Is there any (free) program that allows you to keep count of tickets in the house, with a diagram?


----------



## Van (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow Freeware box office software. Now that would be a novel Idea. We just spent close to $200K on Tessitura and the associated hardware. 
Good luck.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 27, 2007)

You could probably do that if you're a wiz at excel or access or filemaker. I know that I could probably do it with access. Kinda convoluted, but it might work!


----------



## Van (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmmm the system we were one was developed by us and used 4d. Not my favorite software , and incapable of handling the 5k+ subscribers and all the single ticket sales, I should ask someone to see what we are doing with the program. Maybe we should post it somewhere as a freeware BO software. It was buggy but not too bad.


----------



## Radman (Feb 28, 2007)

If you could describe all the features you are looking for, I could make you a program to do just that! I need to practice for State anyways.


----------



## TupeloTechie (Feb 28, 2007)

We are not wanting a "full" box office software, all we need is an interface of a diagram of tshe house with clickable seats so we can keep in account what seats we have available, becaue we have never sold advance tickets with row and seats before, we do not need a program to print the tickets just to organize the seating information, thanks


----------



## Radman (Feb 28, 2007)

If you can send me a picture of the layout of your house, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Footer (Feb 28, 2007)

TupeloTechieKid said:


> We are not wanting a "full" box office software, all we need is an interface of a diagram of tshe house with clickable seats so we can keep in account what seats we have available, becaue we have never sold advance tickets with row and seats before, we do not need a program to print the tickets just to organize the seating information, thanks



If you don't want it to do anything but make place holders... an excel document would do that perfectly....


----------



## TupeloTechie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm not sure we have one, I will look


----------



## Van (Feb 28, 2007)

Radman said:


> If you can send me a picture of the layout of your house, I'll see what I can do.


 
You beat me to it ! 
Post a pic of your house I bet a ton of guys could build you a spreadsheet or even an HTML document in no time.
and by pic I mean a seating chart, you gotta have one of those lying around.


----------



## Radman (Mar 1, 2007)

TupeloTechieKid said:


> I'm not sure we have one, I will look


Kinda hard to have clickable seats if you can't tell the program where your seats are, in my opinion... 

If you get to this before you find a layout, how many seats does your house have, approximately? I'm just getting a head start on the programming...


----------



## thorin81 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would like to have this as well. Tell me what you need and I will get it to you!


----------



## TupeloTechie (Mar 2, 2007)

ok, there are a total of 992 seats, plus 6 handicapped seat spaces.

Rows and seats are as follows

Row	Seats
A	1-35
B	1-38
C	1-38
D	1-36
E	1-38
F	1-38
G	1-40
H	1-3; 6-19; 21-39
J	1-39
K	1-38
L	1-39
M	1-40
N	1-47
O	1-49
P	1-50
Q	1-50
R	1-50
S	1-51
T	1-48
U	1-49
V	1-49
W	1-16; 33-48
X	1-16; 33-48
Y	1-15; 33-47

EDIT: the handicapped seats are Seats are Row H seats 4, 5, 19, 20, 38, 39

I don't have a seating seating chart picture, but I am trying to make one, thank you so much for this! 

ALSO: Does anybody know a program that is good for developing seating charts?


----------



## Van (Mar 2, 2007)

You could do it in almost anything, A.I., MS Paint, Corel Draw AutoCad , Heck with a bit of ingenuity you could do it in EXCELL


----------



## Radman (Mar 2, 2007)

thorin81 said:


> I would like to have this as well. Tell me what you need and I will get it to you!


Just give me a seating layout or something like what TupeloTechieKid said. I'll whip something up for you too.


Thanks I can make that work!


----------



## Radman (Mar 2, 2007)

Van said:


> You could do it in almost anything, A.I., MS Paint, Corel Draw AutoCad , Heck with a bit of ingenuity you could do it in EXCELL


I can do it without the seating chart, but Vectorworks had a specific tool for making seating layouts.


----------



## avkid (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's our seating chart for reference:
http://www.endicottarts.com/new_page_1.htm


----------



## Radman (Mar 3, 2007)

TupeloTechieKid, did you forget row I, or does it not exist? Or did you screw up your lettering?


----------



## TupeloTechie (Mar 3, 2007)

The house manager gave me the Info, I do not believe there is a Row "I", There is a walk way between "H" and "J", I believe that when they numbered the seats, they labeled the walkway "I" to sell handicapped seats on the row, but later 6 seats were taken out on row H to accommodate handicapped seating, Thanks


----------



## thorin81 (Mar 13, 2007)

Radman said:


> Just give me a seating layout or something like what TupeloTechieKid said. I'll whip something up for you too.
> 
> 
> Thanks I can make that work!


 
Here you go! I really do appriciate it!!


----------



## Radman (Mar 13, 2007)

Alright, I'm working on the program right now. Its looking pretty nice so far, and I'm gonna eventually have it save the show in database format, so it can easily be read in Microsoft Access or similar database applications. The only thing thats taking me a while is that I have to learn database programming, which isn't a big deal, I've been meaning to do that anyways, but it's just taking time. I'd say I'm about half done right now. Lemme know if ya wanna see a screenshot or something, I'll be glad to take a few and post them up.


----------



## thorin81 (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah! Screenshots would be grand! I am way excited about the whole thing - it will make a lot of people's jobs much easier. 

Cheers!!


----------



## Radman (Apr 2, 2007)

That's TupeloTechieKid's house, seating layous view. I'm also working on a table view, so you can sort out the data. It will store the name of the person the seat is reserved for and the price it was reserved for. I've still got a ways to go to finish it up, but I'm gettin there. I just tossed my whole SQL database idea, going with something simpler instead.


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice work =) . I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Edrick (Apr 3, 2007)

looks cool you should think about selling it  how hard would it be for people to customize it to their own theater? If possible at all.


----------



## Van (Apr 3, 2007)

Holy Smokes! Prety soon Control booth is going to have Box office software to compete with Tessitura !  

That looks really good!, Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Radman (Apr 3, 2007)

Rickblu said:


> looks cool you should think about selling it  how hard would it be for people to customize it to their own theater? If possible at all.


Currently I have it set up so that I have to hard code the seating layout into a class with helper functions specific to the theater, but I have considered making it customizable. In an earlier stage I actually had it so that you could add and delete seats as you desired, but I figured it probably wouldn't be cool to click the wrong button and have a seat and all its information disappear. Once I finish the version for TupeloTechieKid and thorin81, I plan on figuring out an interface to generate layouts at runtime. It's really easy to hard code things, its not so easy to do them at runtime.


----------



## Radman (Apr 3, 2007)

Rickblu said:


> looks cool you should think about selling it  how hard would it be for people to customize it to their own theater? If possible at all.


I have also considered selling it; I'm broke. 
You guys are like my beta testers!

Rethinking this, I like the fact that you can't change the seating layout, as that means that you can't really pirate steal share distribute this software, unless someone else has the same layout as you. 

That doesn't necessarily mean I won't make a customizable version. I might not sell this at all, I may even go open source with it.

For now I'll accept donations,  email me, lol.


----------



## Radman (Apr 5, 2007)

Current progress:

Doesn't save the show, just a file that keeps track of the name of the show. Buttons in the table don't work.
Most of the menu functions do nothing at the moment.

ZIP: http://www.spoiledpasta.com/GTHM/Release.zip
RAR: http://www.spoiledpasta.com/GTHM/Release.rar

Enjoy?


----------



## Radman (Apr 7, 2007)

Changes:

Displays stats in the data grid view.

RAR
ZIP


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, congrats on your work so far. I'm really looking forward to the whole exporting to Microsoft Access. Being able to customize the seating would be nice too, because where I work we frequenty use two different venues.

Whatever you choose I'll most defiantly use this program, whether it is sold or open source. 

Keep up the good work =D


----------



## avkid (Apr 8, 2007)

Is it possible to run .rar on my Mac?


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Apr 8, 2007)

Actually, .rar is just a type of file compression. It's similar to .zip, it takes files and compresses them into one. I'm not sure that this would run on a mac...


----------



## Edrick (Apr 8, 2007)

The software wont run on a Mac, how ever you can un-rar .rar files on the mac with a program. 

http://unrarx.sourceforge.net/


----------



## soundlight (Apr 9, 2007)

Rickblu said:


> The software wont run on a Mac, how ever you can un-rar .rar files on the mac with a program.
> 
> http://unrarx.sourceforge.net/



Gotta love sourceforge!


----------



## Radman (Apr 9, 2007)

avkid said:


> Is it possible to run .rar on my Mac?



Unfortunately... I have no idea how to port C# .NET 2.0 to Mac OS X


----------



## Radman (Apr 9, 2007)

Radman said:


> Unfortunately... I have no idea how to port C# .NET 2.0 to Mac OS X


Which reminds me, I believe this program requires microsoft .net 2.0


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Apr 9, 2007)

I did a quick check, it does require the microsoft .net 2.0.


----------



## thorin81 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sweet! I am way stoked to be able to use it. This is going to make my life so much easier! Thanks


----------



## thorin81 (Apr 22, 2008)

I hate to bring up the old thread, but is it possible to get the program with my house in it? Or am I just missing something? How do I load my house into the program? I was playing around with the version posted here, but I could not get the reports menu to function either. Any progress or improvements?

Thanks!!


----------

